# Schwinn differences



## Hudman (Oct 8, 2020)

When it comes to Schwinns, straight bar or cantilever how can you tell what it is unless it's all original with patina ? Serial #s will give you year but will it also give model ? When you buy a frame (straight bar) w/out a tank how do you know what tank you need ? Seems a frame can be built up and be called whatever youde like to call it. DX straight bar, Hornet straight bar with added forks, fenders and chain guard could become one in the same..no ? And with cantilever frames being the same throughout the years could make things even more confusing. Are there differences in the frames throughout the years besides kickstands ?  Thank you..stay healthy


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2020)

There is no quick easy way to explain everything you're asking. Have you looked thru and studied any of the different models in the catalog scans? 
Here's Findley's catalog scans. http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm

Quick note. The serial numbers will tell you the year in most cases, but not always. That's a whole different subject to learn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Like GTs said do some research. A DX is not a straight bar and there are significant differences between pre and postwar frames. The general answer to your question though is if you have a bare frame about the only thing you can determine is what it wasn't e.g. a straightbar frame dated '55 can't be a Phantom or B6. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hudman said:


> When it comes to Schwinns, straight bar or cantilever how can you tell what it is unless it's all original with patina ? Serial #s will give you year but will it also give model ? When you buy a frame (straight bar) w/out a tank how do you know what tank you need ? Seems a frame can be built up and be called whatever you like to call it. DX straight bar, Hornet straight bar with added forks, fenders and chain guard could become one in the same..no ? And with cantilever frames being the same throughout the years could make things even more confusing. Are there differences in the frames throughout the years besides kickstands ?  Thank you..stay healthy



I don't know much about Schwinns, but I do know a DX frame is not the same as a straight bar.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Here is a link to my blog on basic Schwinn frame identification. https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/10/25/elementor-4341/  V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (Oct 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a link to my blog on basic Schwinn frame identification. https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/10/25/elementor-4341/  V/r Shawn



Thank you


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is a link to my blog on basic Schwinn frame identification. https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/2019/10/25/elementor-4341/  V/r Shawn





Great info there and thanks for posting the link!

If you have some time, could please change the description of this to the prewar rear fork end? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Hudman (Oct 10, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Great info there and thanks for posting the link!
> 
> If you have some time, could please change the description of this to the prewar rear fork end? I'd really appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Lol..drop out id is the easy part of identification..i had questions that were "answered"..thanx for the guidance.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hudman said:


> Lol..drop out i.d. is the easy part of identification..i had questions that were "answered"..thanx for the guidance.




No need to identify the drop out. 
There were no rear facing drop outs on a prewar Schwinn ballooner, or on any other bike made. *There is no such thing as a rear facing drop out*, that's the issue I'm referring to. On a prewar bike it's just called a rear fork end. The bikes with the slot facing forward are called drop out fork ends. Why? Because you can loosen the axle nuts and then just "drop out" the wheel and then remove the chain without fiddle farting around.  On the prewar type fork ends you have to unscrew the adjuster bolts, push the wheel forward, remove the chain from the sprocket and then "pull out" the wheel. No need to id drop outs, it's either a drop out or it's not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2020)

I suppose we could run down that rabbit hole with a whole lot of things e.g. 'shorty lever', 'tomahawk' stem but most people refer to the place where the rear axle sits as a 'drop out'. V/r Shawn


----------



## Hudman (Oct 10, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I suppose we could run down that rabbit hole with a whole lot of things e.g. 'shorty lever', 'tomahawk' stem but most people refer to the place where the rear axle sits as a 'drop out'. V/r Shawn



Thank you Shawn...i didnt want to open that waste of my time...tomatoes tomatos..i call them drop outs..i know the difference


----------



## Hudman (Oct 10, 2020)

Hudman said:


> When it comes to Schwinns, straight bar or cantilever how can you tell what it is unless it's all original with patina ? Serial #s will give you year but will it also give model ? When you buy a frame (straight bar) w/out a tank how do you know what tank you need ? Seems a frame can be built up and be called whatever youde like to call it. DX straight bar, Hornet straight bar with added forks, fenders and chain guard could become one in the same..no ? And with cantilever frames being the same throughout the years could make things even more confusing. Are there differences in the frames throughout the years besides kickstands ?  Thank you..stay healthy



This thread wasn't intended to ruffle feathers or make me appear ignorant...in a nutshell it was an inquiry of what a serial number is, more than a year of build..but does it show model destination ? Seems once repaint is done there's no way to show what it really started out as..if you dont want a BF Goodrich bike change the head badge..you want a autocycle, use the right frame as a base and install appropriate parts...si or no ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2020)

Hudman said:


> This thread wasn't intended to ruffle feathers or make me appear ignorant...in a nutshell it was an inquiry of what a serial number is, more than a year of build..but does it show model destination ? Seems once repaint is done there's no way to show what it really started out as..if you dont want a BF Goodrich bike change the head badge..you want a autocycle, use the right frame as a base and install appropriate parts...si or no ?



Yep


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 11, 2020)

@Hudman  I was not directing any of this towards you nor did I intended to make you appear ignorant so I'm sorry it came out like that. This is an ongoing rabbit hole where people continue to write books and post information on the internet that is incorrect or just plain ignorant to the facts. Spreading BS to thousands of those that are just learning is a major disservice as far as I'm concerned and it's totally unnecessary. 



Freqman1 said:


> I suppose we could run down that rabbit hole with a whole lot of things e.g. 'shorty lever', 'tomahawk' stem but most people refer to the place where the rear axle sits as a 'drop out'. V/r Shawn




And exactly why do most people call all rear fork ends a drop out when they are not? And then they have to describe what way they are facing? LMAO. I had an old neighbor across the street and he was still talking baby talk to his Son when he 8 years old. When his Son was 16 he had a speech disorder and the last time I talked to him he was getting speech therapy. All that could have been easily avoided from the very beginning, but his Father didn't take any of the subtle hints from friends and neighbors about what he was doing to his Son.


----------



## Hudman (Oct 11, 2020)

Well..i just bought a 39 DX...close enough to a straightbar for me..


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 11, 2020)

Hudman said:


> Well..i just bought a 39 DX...close enough to a straightbar for me..



Now that's going to far.... haha


----------

